# Sold!



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

I'm the proud sole owner of my very own home! Not moving in officially until a week from today, though. But, it feels good .


----------



## bkyln309 (Feb 1, 2015)

Congratulations!


----------



## LonelyinLove (Jul 11, 2013)

Congrats!


----------



## Pluto2 (Aug 17, 2011)

Great news! More details, size, style, etc. Please, please.


----------



## Kitt (Jun 3, 2015)

Doing a happy dance for you....this is wonderful!


----------



## kristin2349 (Sep 12, 2013)

Yeah, congrats!!!


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

Pluto2 said:


> Great news! More details, size, style, etc. Please, please.


It's a basic colonial in a cookie-cutter new development. 4 bedrooms, basement, 2 car garage (yay! Maybe now I'll stop getting flat tires!) no amazing upgrades, but not too shabby either . Completely different from the home I'm leaving. It's only 2 years old, divorce situation. They kept it in great condition aside from a couple carpets needing cleaning since they have a small child. Was interesting being at the table today with the two of them, but they were both nice and it wasn't nearly as awkward as the settlement my ex-H and I were involved in 5 years ago where he gave everyone dirty looks and acted like he was so inconvenienced to be there! The mortgage guy I've been talking to on the phone for weeks was there and super handsome! But, damn, married!


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

Oh! I forgot to say.....when I got in my car after the settlement, this song was playing on the radio: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fY6L7YMkVhA&feature=youtu.be

"My next thirty years will be the best years of my life...."


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

Gratz!


----------



## MountainRunner (Dec 30, 2014)

*high fives STR*

Well done my friend. Congratulations.


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

hypen said:


> Why wood a garage stop your car form getting a flat??


Well, that part of the conversation was about how some tires do not react well to be inflated with.....hydrogen??? when the weather gets cold.....but that does NOT apply to now. I was more thinking about it in terms of me having a normal driveway/garage and not a HUGE long gravel driveway to drive down every day, and a garage I can't even park in. But honestly, it might not make sense???


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

hypen said:


> Gravel does not cause flats I don't know about hydrogen except it's very flammable!


Was it maybe nitrogen they said? It was several men talking to each other about what tires are filled with and I was confused because I thought tires were ONLY ever filled with air.


----------



## EnigmaGirl (Feb 7, 2015)

> I'm the proud sole owner of my very own home! Not moving in officially until a week from today, though. But, it feels good .


Congratulations!

I hope you enjoy a very, very good night's sleep the first night in your new house.


----------



## Pluto2 (Aug 17, 2011)

STR, are you going to keep the carpet and clean it, or try for hardwood? I hope you do something in this new home to make it truly yours. Paint a bright color on a wall, arrange furniture differently, change the light fixtures. Just any little thing that you will see on a daily basis that lets you know this is yours (I mean aside from the mortgage payment)


----------



## breezycello (May 29, 2015)

Congratulations to you!!!!


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

Pluto2 said:


> STR, are you going to keep the carpet and clean it, or try for hardwood? I hope you do something in this new home to make it truly yours. Paint a bright color on a wall, arrange furniture differently, change the light fixtures. Just any little thing that you will see on a daily basis that lets you know this is yours* (I mean aside from the mortgage payment)*


Haha! Yeah, that makes it real! 

I'm just getting carpets cleaned. No plans to re-do any of the floors, but yes, I'll be doing some painting, initially in the kitchen because I don't like the light yellow that's in there. I'm trying to think of something particularly symbolic of a new life to do over the fireplace, but nothing is coming to met yet. The house is practically brand new and only the kitchen was painting, so it is kindof a blank slate to do with what I want. I also have a soaking tub for the first time in my life, so that's an area I can definitely make my own peaceful little retreat .


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

Congratuations!

Kitchen: a lime green? It's the color of spring (new beginnings) and quite popular now so there would be lots of accessories/linens to match. Or stay neutral and just use your stuff to make it yours. I always felt hanging pictures and getting window treatments up made it feel lived in and decorated.

That's a lot of room! I miss having a garage. Jealous!


----------

